

Linux Supercomputing Dominance: A Look Under the Hood - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.linuxfoundation.org/news-media/blogs/browse/2011/11/linux-supercomputing-dominance-look-under-hood

======
JoeAltmaier
1 reason: you have the source, can make your special requirements work.

I had to shoehorn Infiniband into SunOS, Linux and Windows. The virtual-device
mapping into user space was a new issue then. It was easy on Windows (mature
driver support), difficult but doable on Linux, impossible on SunOS.

